# pros and cons of two bunnies sharing a cage



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 30, 2004)

I am thinking of down the road if everythingworks out well with Roger and Luv for them to share a cage.Could anyone tell me the pro's and con's of sharing a cage.

By the way roger is pretty friendly. He loves to be held like a baby.Even let my 4 year old him like he was a baby. Makes me wantto go out get him a baby bottle just joking.

Cristy


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 30, 2004)

My two rabbits share a cage and I can't think ofany cons that go with it. They are male and female and very verybonded. (The male is nutured of course, the female getting spayed inthe next couple of weeks)

I think it's much easier having the rabbits in one cage, if only forthe simple fact of having only one cage to clean. Having two ofanything is double the work, such as two water bottles, two feedingdishes, two hay racks. You get the picture.

We did have two cages when we first got Abby. She was a baby, only 8weeks old, and Chompers was three. It was pretty much love at firstsight with them and after only two weeks in seperate cages, Chompersmoved in with her of his own free will. We then built a rather nice,large cage for them that they absolutely love. 

So I would suggest keeping your buns in the same cage, if they get along that is. Good luck!


----------



## c101900 (Aug 30, 2004)

hi there. my buns are names buddy and ruby. i hadbuddy first and he was about a year old. then i bought ruby at ayardsale. she was 2 years old when i got her, but about three now. theywere separate at first, but i think buddy could smell her or something.he would always jump out of his cage and lay next to rubys cage. shedidnt seem to mind it so i gave in. i put them together and now theyreinseperable. it is very obvious that they enjoy one anothers company.so if your buns get along well put them together. they will be happierto have some company rather than live alone. good luck!


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 30, 2004)

Would recommend a larger cage for the two buns, as opposed to thecage(s) used for single living. Two buns in one cage slightlymore work than one bun in one cage, but a lot less than two buns inindividual cages.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Cristy,

Some things that I've thought of facing this question myself is:

Pro: Less cleanup

Pro: Only one cage to check on to refill supplies.

Pro: Adorable to see them cuddling if they enjoy and want the company.That said, my rabbits have the choice of being in the same cage, butboth of them like their individual spaces, cages are side by side. 

Con: If they get into a tangle, you might not know it and one could gethurt, and/or the more dominant one could stress out the 'follower'. 

It could be a 'Con' if you don't have the appropriate size cage to comfort and house both of them and have to build one. 

Con: Bonded bunnies in their own cage together tend to show lessaffection towards humans. Not always the case, but just be preparedbecause it could change the dynamics of your relationship with Luv.

So thrilled to hear that Roger is settling in nicely and loving theattention and love. I bet your daughter and he are a sight to see!




-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks everyone,

As of right now. iam just thinking about the possible fuure. For sure they will stay inseperate cages for now. Roger's cage is bigger but reallydont think its big enough for two. So far when they run around theydont pay too much attention to each other. Watching twobunnys can be a challage. Luv likes to sit near the computer wires, andRoger likes to go by the fridge and the wall. Not enough to turn aroundso he does this backwards bunny hop. its too cute. 

I cant believe the change in roger from the first time i seen him. Heeven let me look at his teeth, i cant get Luv to let me look athers. He hasnt ate much since i brought him home but lookslike he is eating his pellets now. 

Cristy


----------



## bluebird (Aug 31, 2004)

The only thing i can think of is if one bunny issick and eating less you wont know it as soon and every minute countswith a sick bunny.bluebird


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 31, 2004)

Yea that was one thing i was kinda thinking of myself. For right now its seperate cages. 

Cristy


----------



## Sarah (Aug 31, 2004)

Carolyn's pros and cons wereright on.It definately changes the dynamic between you and your first bunny, butseeing the relationship they have with eachother is worth it. I loveseeing my two cuddled up together kissing. They should have two hidingplaces. We have a wooden house and a plastic one built onto the side ofthe cage. Sometimes they share one, but when they need their space,they have the option. It's less clean-up, but if your's are like mine,they will want to share a litterbox, which fills up fast. :?


----------

